#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Quero ser Membro do ORKUT

## Edvaldo Santos

:P Olá, segue meu nomee mail p receber o convitee vir a participar da comunidade ORKUT.
Edvaldo Santos
e-mail: [email protected]
Grato desde já...

----------


## Fernando

Se cadastre no site.

----------


## Guilherme L. Stolfo

pode deixar  :Wink:  , nao curto muitos essas paradas mais lhe adiciono heheh

----------


## agent_smith

Cuidado!!! Orkut bêbado não tem dono.

E, quem tem Orkut tem medo...

:lol:

----------


## marcelloduarte

Caras,

Desculpe minha ignorancia, mas para que serve ser desse grupo "fechado" chamado ORKUT ??? Quais as vantegens, voçê ganha direito a alguma coisa, ou é só para falar que voçê é membro de um grupo restrito que não serve para nada?

Sem criticas, só perguntas.....

----------


## demiurgo

po, o orkut eh fechado mas nao eh por sacanagem, eh poq eh uma rede d relacionamento

vc estah sempre ligado a alguem, a coisa legal, eh q vc faz excelentes amizades e tem comunidades mto locas

ateh d underlinux!!

[]'s

----------


## LenTu

boa ideia demiu.... 

apesar de ser nosso concorrente aki... acho legal esse serviço deles.... apesar de algum espião ter roubado essa idéia da gente... soh q com a equipe deles foi soh um pokinho mais rapido... ahuahuahaua.... 

apoio a ideia di fazer um grupo underlinux...

:twisted:

----------


## marcelloduarte

Não conhecia a serviço, por isso perguntei.

Mas não me agrada.
8)

----------

